# Donnarumma: fascia e applausi dallo Stadium



## admin (10 Ottobre 2021)

Gigio Donnarumma dai fischi di San Siro agli applausi dello Juventus Stadium nel pre Italia - Belgio. Il portiere indosserà anche la fascia da capitano.

*Della partita se ne parla QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/italia-belgio-10-ottobre-2021-ore-15-tv-e-streaming.108308/unread


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma dai fischi di San Siro agli applausi dello Juventus Stadium nel pre Italia - Belgio. Il portiere indosserà anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> *Della partita se ne parla QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/italia-belgio-10-ottobre-2021-ore-15-tv-e-streaming.108308/unread



Solo in itaglia, un paese unico in tutti i sensi.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma dai fischi di San Siro agli applausi dello Juventus Stadium nel pre Italia - Belgio. Il portiere indosserà anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> *Della partita se ne parla QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/italia-belgio-10-ottobre-2021-ore-15-tv-e-streaming.108308/unread


Beh sarà il suo futuro stadio quindi tutto come da copione.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma dai fischi di San Siro agli applausi dello Juventus Stadium nel pre Italia - Belgio. Il portiere indosserà anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> *Della partita se ne parla QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/italia-belgio-10-ottobre-2021-ore-15-tv-e-streaming.108308/unread


Fascia, vuol dire che ha gia firmato per i 40 ladroni.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Da una tifoseria che tributa applausi a scena aperta per Raiola, non mi stupisco. È chiaro che da qui a poco finirà per giocare là


----------



## Hellscream (10 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma dai fischi di San Siro agli applausi dello Juventus Stadium nel pre Italia - Belgio. Il portiere indosserà anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> *Della partita se ne parla QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/italia-belgio-10-ottobre-2021-ore-15-tv-e-streaming.108308/unread


Normale, gioca in casa


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Da una tifoseria che tributa applausi a scena aperta per Raiola, non mi stupisco. È chiaro che da qui a poco finirà per giocare là


Massì dai, Donnarumma è questione di tempo e sarà destinato tra qualche anno a giocare per i gobbi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Ottobre 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Ottobre 2021)

I civilissimi tifosi della fogna,quelli che auguravano la morte al figlio di Bonucci quando andò al Milan,fischiandolo quando torno' a torino per Italia-Olanda,quelli che esposero lo striscione,col beneplacito del monociglio,contro le vittime di Superga,quelli che semplicemente tifano juventus,e questo è piu che sufficiente.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> I civilissimi tifosi della fogna,quelli che auguravano la morte al figlio di Bonucci quando andò al Milan,fischiandolo quando torno' a torino per Italia-Olanda,quelli che esposero lo striscione,col beneplacito del monociglio,contro le vittime di Superga,quelli che semplicemente tifano juventus,e questo è piu che sufficiente.


I tifosi juventini possono dare lezione di comportamento a tutti. La crem della crem.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sono gli stessi che urlano "m......" a ogni rilancio del portiere.

Strano, pensavo che lo tributassero con il suo vero nome.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> I civilissimi tifosi della fogna,quelli che auguravano la morte al figlio di Bonucci quando andò al Milan,fischiandolo quando torno' a torino per Italia-Olanda,quelli che esposero lo striscione,col beneplacito del monociglio,contro le vittime di Superga,quelli che semplicemente tifano juventus,e questo è piu che sufficiente.


E contano gli scudetti(sottratti)come un bambino conta le caramelle : 1,7, 10, 100.


----------



## overlord (10 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> I civilissimi tifosi della fogna,quelli che auguravano la morte al figlio di Bonucci quando andò al Milan,fischiandolo quando torno' a torino per Italia-Olanda,quelli che esposero lo striscione,col beneplacito del monociglio,contro le vittime di Superga,quelli che semplicemente tifano juventus,e questo è piu che sufficiente.


Una società di medra non può che avere tifosi di medra.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Ottobre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Una società di medra non può che avere tifosi di medra.


Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Ottobre 2021)

"Tale padre tale figlio", "tale società tale tifoso."


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> "Tale padre tale figlio", "tale società tale tifoso."


Hai dimenticato il nonno.

Certi comportatamenti partono da molto lontano.


----------



## overlord (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ma poi dai che venga applaudito dai cojoni juventini ci sta...è nella natura delle cose loro si sa che sono stupidi così. 
Ma che la nazionale gli dia la fascia solo perché la povera stellina ha preso fischi sonori a s.siro fa ridere i polli cz. Ma non esiste...chi ha preso questa decisione è fuori di testa, è un somaro proprio.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2021)

Lo stadio urla 
Gigio gigio

Ahah che banda di pezzenti


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2021)

Fascia ,applausi, cori 

Manca il nobel.


----------



## Rudi84 (10 Ottobre 2021)

oh ma questi sono proprio fissati con sto dollarumma


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Ottobre 2021)

Eh niente. Ottima cosa i fischi, lo abbiamo trasformato in eroe nazionale assoluto, chissà che piagnisteo avrà fatto negli spogliatoi per avere la fascia...

Poi da quello stadio non é che mi aspettassi molto, andate a rivedere cosa é successo quando il Bonucci Milanista indossava la maglia azzurra.


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma dai fischi di San Siro agli applausi dello Juventus Stadium nel pre Italia - Belgio. Il portiere indosserà anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> *Della partita se ne parla QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/italia-belgio-10-ottobre-2021-ore-15-tv-e-streaming.108308/unread


Tutto come da copione, e come avevo anticipato in vari post dopo S. Siro. Gli stanno apparecchiando la tavola per il suo prossimo passaggio all'Ikea Stadium. Onestamente alla chicca di dargli anche la fascia non ci avevo pensato... troppo avanti la mafia federale e torinese, grandi!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

Se fa una papera con la fascia e gli applausi voglio vedere che si inventano. Saranno sempre i postumi psicologici dei fischi...


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Ottobre 2021)

E ricordiamoci sempre che "non esiste alcun sistema,è da sfigati pensarlooohhh."


----------



## Walker (10 Ottobre 2021)

Uscita allucinante di Dollarman con saponetta.
Roba da serie D.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sta provando in tutti modi a fare la papera


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dopo i fischi di Milano ecco il DONNARUMMA LIVES MATTER

Adotta anche tu un paperumma.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Tutto come da copione, e come avevo anticipato in vari post dopo S. Siro. Gli stanno apparecchiando la tavola per il suo prossimo passaggio all'Ikea Stadium. Onestamente alla chicca di dargli anche la fascia non ci avevo pensato... troppo avanti la mafia federale e torinese, grandi!!!


Sono sempre avanti.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Ottobre 2021)

E la papera è arrivata


----------



## Gunnar67 (10 Ottobre 2021)

... fascia, applausi e gol in mezzo alle gambe per finire.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2021)

Benc


Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> ... fascia, applausi e gol in mezzo alle gambe per finire.


Benvenuti al

Donnarumma lives matter. 

Inginocchiamoci tutti per il fenomeno vittima.


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma dai fischi di San Siro agli applausi dello Juventus Stadium nel pre Italia - Belgio. Il portiere indosserà anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> *Della partita se ne parla QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/italia-belgio-10-ottobre-2021-ore-15-tv-e-streaming.108308/unread


Ci avremmo potuto tutti scommettere


----------



## Zenos (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ora tornerà a fare il gradasso fino alla prossima partita in Italia quando si cagherà di nuovo nelle mutande.


----------



## Shmuk (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ho visto solo il primo tempo perché la partita mi assonnava, ma già al secondo minuto erano a dire qualcosa tipo" lo Stadium applaude e Donnarumma risponde, non come a San Siro"...

Poi leggo che ha paperato a suo solito e vabbé.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Peccato la prima partita la si doveva giocare a Torino,cosi sarebbe Passato dagli applausi del cessum stadium, al latte e biscotti che gli avrebbe riservato il popolo milanista, si sarebbe divertito il bimbo.


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Peccato la prima partita la si doveva giocare a Torino,cosi sarebbe Passato dagli applausi del cessum stadium, al latte e biscotti che gli avrebbe riservato il popolo milanista, si sarebbe divertito il bimbo.


Eh ma giustamente la finale è a S.Siro, in quel cesso di stadio giusto la 3/4 posto potevano fare


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Visto ora il gol preso sotto le gambe, non ci sono parole.
Postura completamente sbagliata,aperture di gambe che neanche le porte di una chiesa.

Se fa un errore del genere a Parigi non vede più il campo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi non ho visto la partita ma dagli highlights ho visto che il "portiere più forte del mondo" si preso 3 pali rimanendo immobile e l'unico gol preso sotto le gambe ahahhahahah

Santo Maignan quanto ti voglio bene


----------

